# Struggling with aging..



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I feel like I have hardly had Douglas at all and now I'm facing that he is getting old. The shelter was mistaken of his age...he should be around 10 years old now if vet is correct or maybe older.

He's loosing some continence and is urinating on himself sometimes. His brain is becoming more frail (he is already epileptic but has become very confused a lot of the time which is increasing the urination) and his vision seems to be poor at distance and in the dark.

I don't know what to do. He has his yearly check here really soon. I want them to do some (extra) blood and make sure there's not any sneaky things happening but this has come on gradually and I am very certain it's simply his age.

How have others dealt with this? I don't really know what to do for him.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been lucky, my aging dog/s have not had the incontinence problem. Would he feel really bad, if you confined him to a big (Iris) pen? 36x36" That way he doesn't have to feel bad if he wets himself, or the pee pads. I'd use baby wipes to clean him up. Another idea would be 'piddle pants' for boys. Sold in pet shops. I'm sorry that he is having this problem. There is a product for brain activity that seems like alzheimers in people. Good luck. I'm sorry this is happening.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I am going to get him better belly bands. I do have a couple but they are better for short term use (I have them for foster dogs). His skin is sensitive and he needs better ones.

That may just have to be the long term solution. He tries very hard to be a good boy and he doesn't mean to piddle himself. He's done it in our bed and carpet though- and it's happening almost daily now where he will get confused and then upset and then piddle all over.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

My Min Pin, who lived to be 15, was incontinent near the end. Mostly she would pee the bed when she was asleep. She honestly didn't get the itch to wake up when she had to pee. And she was the type of dog to hold it forever instead of go inside if we were not at home to let her out.

Eventually I just put diapers on her for the last 6 months of her life. But if you go this route you have to ensure you clean her up so she doesn't get urine burns. Just a nice, wet wipe all over the area will help.

I feel for you. It's so sad to see your loved furbabies getting old. Cherish him while you can.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Tink has incontinence. Exactly like you said of your Min Pin - she started peeing the bed at night when she was sleeping, but was totally find during the day. Very common issue among senior dogs, we took her to the vet and the fix was very easy - she now just takes an estrogen pill every 5 days (7 days for some dogs). Has not peed the bed once since then. I'm not sure if the treatment would be the same for a male dog, but I'm sure there is something your vet can recommend to help solve the issue.


----------

